# Is it legal to hunt big games with 223?



## Aedrick (Dec 29, 2008)

Setting aside the power of the caliber debate, is it legal in Utah to hunt large games with 223 out of AR15? I've been told recently that it was illegal.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Pretty sure that it is technically legal. Assuming that you have the expanding bullet restriction covered.
Not partcularly wise, but legal.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

You bet, your good to go.. Its all about placement. Hit em right it'll go down.. I know with a 22-250 it works..


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You can *legally* hunt large game in Utah with the 223. *Ethically* is a different opinion.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Aedrick said:


> Setting aside the power of the caliber debate, is it legal in Utah to hunt large games with 223 out of AR15? I've been told recently that it was illegal.


It's legal!

From the 2009 Big Game Guidebook page 41:
"*Rifles and shotguns*
You may use a rifle or shotgun to take big game, but your rifle and ammunition must meet the following requirements:
-Your rifle must fire centerfire cartridges and expanding bullets."

And Federal makes a 60 grain Nosler Partition Vital-Shok .223 Rem bullet designed for deer (and pronghorn), though it's not recommended for anything larger. If I end up with a rifle deer tag and hunt with my granddaughter, that's what we're using in my Ruger M77.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Legal, yes. Smart, ...... :?: All I can say is get close and shoot em in the eyeball. :wink:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I belive you have a mag restriction. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

deadicatedweim said:


> I believe you have a mag restriction. Anybody know for sure?


Nothing listed. See my post above!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

In the link below it states on Page 41 of the proclaimation that your rifle must fire centerfire and expanding bullets, but does not specify a caliber requirement for rifles but it does state that handguns must be at least .24 in diameter. So theoretically you could shoot big game with your .17 Remington Fireball.... but that wouldnt be ethical either....

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/200 ... iggame.pdf

A guy once told me that we can use any centerfire cartridge because modern firearms are so "advanced" and "accurate" that you can easily take big game with a small caliber. I'd like him to back that up when shooting an angry bear....


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

A friend of mine just recently shot his cow elk with an 22-250 at 200 yards in the heads with an 45 grain hollow point. It's an great weapon at long distances very accurate as long as you hit them in the head!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Both PRO and I have killed deer in the past with a .220 swift....I say past, because we're both smart enough to use archery equipment now as it seems to have alot more lethality then that pea-shooter


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Both PRO and I have killed deer in the past with a .220 swift....I say past, because we're both smart enough to use archery equipment now as it seems to have alot more lethality then that pea-shooter


I forgot all about that day, thanks for the memory jolt. I believe you killed your first buck that day in a freaking blizzard. All I can say is, one shot that's all. I also believe that was the last time I killed a deer with a rifle. 19 loooooong years ago.


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

I've used .223 but with some strict rules; Nosler Partition 60gr., 100 yard maximum range, and wait for the perfect broadside lung shot. The Nosler partition held together like they're suppose to and made it to the far side hide or passed through. For me if it is outside these parameters I do shoot. The two animals were does.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

WMD "Karamojo" Bell used to hunt elephant with a 7mm mauser. The key being that he was an exceptional marksman and had the restraint to pass up all but the most certain of shots under ideal conditions.



hikein said:


> I've used .223 but with some strict rules; Nosler Partition 60gr., 100 yard maximum range, and wait for the perfect broadside lung shot.


That's a good way to sum up the concept. If you have exceptional self control under the excitement of the hunt, take only precise shots that miss heavy bones, and use a well-constructed bullet then the .223 can be considered "barely adequate" for big game.

Under field conditions and in the hands of most people, it's not a good choice. I would never use anything smaller than .243/6mm for mule deer, and would increase the bare minumum for elk to at least .25 caliber.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Has to be a minumum .24 caliber and so many foot pounds of energy at 100 yards to use in Wyoming for big game.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

My kids great great grandfather used to kill deer with a 22 LR all the time one shot in the chest, all the time. I have killed deer with a .223 from a mini 14 more times then i can remember, never had one get away. I now use a 30.06 but a .223 does way more damage than my bow. just because the animal doesn't drop in its tracks doesn't mean it's not a good option. I don't understand why everyone has to use cannon fire to bring down there animals. it just ruins meat.


----------

